# RAP - Tutorials ? :)



## gOmax (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich durch Zufall im Eclipse-IRC auf die Nase gedrückt bekommen das es etwas besseres als Web 2.0 geben soll -> RAP.
Da ich ein ziemlich neugieriger Mensch bin wollte ich einmal nachfragen ob sich schon jemand damit befasst hat und mir ein paar Tipps geben kann wie und wo man gute Tutorials/Anfängerhilfen dazu findet. Mir ist ganz gleich ob es in Deutsch oder English ist nur verständlich und gut geeignet für Anfänger auf dem Gebiet, soll es sein. 

Leider hab ich bis jetzt kaum etwas über "Kuggle" finden können. Anscheinend steckt die Entwicklung dieser API noch in den Betastrümpfen :suspekt:

Bin für jeden Wissensstiller sehr dankbar und hoff auf einige Antworten 

Danke an euch.

gruss
gOmax


----------



## flek (28. Mai 2008)

http://www.eclipse.org/rap/gettingstarted.php

http://www.devx.com/webdev/Article/36101/1954?pf=true


----------



## vogella (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

ein RAP Tutorial für Eclipse 3.5: Eclipse RAP .

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## z-mon (19. August 2010)

Eine ausführliche Erläuterung über RAP findest du unter: Rich Ajax Platform Architektur

Grüße,
Simon


----------

